# Real life LotR names



## e.Blackstar (Jun 10, 2005)

Do any of you guys know anyone whose name is in LotR? There's a kid at my school named Durin, but that's all I've ever encountered.


----------



## Durin's Bane (Jun 10, 2005)

Well it depends... the names of flowers are pretty common not only among hobbits... but some of the 'true' names (like elven or dwarven ones) i believe i have not heard. Actually, when a friend of mine was thinking of how to name his daughter he concidered a couple of 'tolkien' names if that counts (not that he used any...)


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 11, 2005)

When I worked at a pizza parlour I once took an order from a lady named Underhill. 

The other day, at my bank where I answer the phone, I dealt with a customer named Proudfoot! I almost asked her "Is that Proudfoots or Proudfeet?" but I refrained. You never know how customers will take that sort of thing. . .


----------



## Hammersmith (Jun 11, 2005)

Only a few Rosies


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Jun 12, 2005)

I haven't known any personally but I saw a woman on Hollywood Squares several years ago named Galadriel, and it's hard to think that could have come from somewhere else...though everyone did pronounce it Guh-LAY-dree-ell which would seem to go against that theory, if she knows where her name comes from she clearly doesn't much care for it. I think I mentioned that in some other thread eons ago now. Can't remember why.


----------



## Greenwood (Jun 12, 2005)

I've met some Sams.


----------



## Hobbit-queen (Jun 12, 2005)

I've never really met anyone with an Lotr name. I do know a hobbit though. She's about 4 ft. tall and has the curliest hair you'll ever see on a person. She just doesn't have hairy feet....


----------



## Meselyn (Jun 12, 2005)

I've met a Sam, Merry (not same spelling), and that's about it...


----------



## ingolmo (Jun 14, 2005)

Well, I know four Sams, and one of them is one of my best friends. there was a girl named Rose in my elementary school. 
But if I look up all the Hobbit's family-trees in the appendixes in the RotK, I'll find many names.


----------



## Manwe (Jun 15, 2005)

My sisters middle name is Arwen, which is a direct cause of LOTR (My parents loved the books). Our last name is Evans, so It's close to Evenstar. My sister hated the name for her entire childhood until Liv Tyler played Arwen, now it's a name she's proud of


----------



## Niirewen (Jun 15, 2005)

Well, I've known a few Sams and Rosies, obviously, but I've also known a Merry, only she was a woman. It was spelled the same but pronounced Mur-ey.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 15, 2005)

I've ran into various Merrys (all female), lots and lots of Sams (some female) and Roses of one sort or another (female, of course, except when my dad wanted to name my little brother Peter Rose G. which my mom would not let him even if he was his favorite player he still did something illegal and she was not naming her son after any ball player especially not if he got the middle name Rose out of it.).


----------



## Alatar (Jun 15, 2005)

I know a Andy (*sigh* Andwise gamgee, hamfast brother) and a tom, but that is about it.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 15, 2005)

Hey! I know Toms too. . .and I have heard of Elenors.


----------



## Starflower (Jun 20, 2005)

My niece is called Elanor, as per Sam & Rosie's baby, her name carries the same spelling. She was called taht because her father is a major LoTR fan


----------



## grendel (Jun 20, 2005)

I went to school with a girl whose last name was Cotton.

And in boot camp, I was called a maggot.... perhaps that makes me kin to Farmer Maggot and his family?


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 21, 2005)

Which branch's boot camp were you in?


----------



## spirit (Jun 21, 2005)

I know a couple of "Sam"s and one "Rose".


----------



## 33Peregrin (Jun 25, 2005)

My best friend's little sister is named Arwen! She's only a couple of months old. It just is so... cool to me. But, I also cannot help but think that it is because of me. My friend's mom has never seen LOTR and knows nothing about it, she just somehow thought that Arwen was a lovely name. So now, I know the little baby named Arwen. And: her last name is Fay! How much cooler can it get than that??


----------



## Ithil-Elen (Jul 11, 2005)

I want my mum to call my almost-little-brother/sister Peregrin for a boy or Eowyn for a girl. She wont. : (


----------



## Arlina (Jul 11, 2005)

I meet a girl at Governor's School with the last name of Pippen, though it is a slight different spelling! ((I don't remember her first name though...))


----------



## Ithil-Elen (Jul 11, 2005)

I just remembered, although my mum wont call the baby Peregrin, she was thinking about callin him "Phillip", which can still be shortened to Pip or Pippin, and she wanted his middle name to be Reuel, after John Ronald Reuel, which is pretty cool. Pippin Reuel.


----------



## Gúthwinë (Jul 13, 2005)

I know a boy whos middle name is Eomund.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jul 13, 2005)

Awesome!


----------



## grendel (Jul 15, 2005)

HLGStrider said:


> Which branch's boot camp were you in?



Sorry, I missed seeing you ask this!

I was in the US Navy for eight eventful years.


----------



## 33Peregrin (Jul 15, 2005)

Couple years ago I was on a soccer team and tehre were two girls with the same first name. So, we were down to calling one of them by her last name: Aragon (no r). Still, even though I knew her last name, I couldn't help but yelling "Aragorn, Aragorn" as I ran down the field.


----------



## Shireman D (Jul 22, 2005)

> The other day, at my bank where I answer the phone, I dealt with a customer named Proudfoot! I almost asked her "Is that Proudfoots or Proudfeet?" but I refrained. You never know how customers will take that sort of thing. . .[/


 
There's a shop we know called Cornfoots, the ten year old - and sometimes grumpy - No. 3 son looked at it and snapped out, 'that should be Cornfeet'. Shows he listens to his bedtime JRRT rations.


----------



## Halasían (Oct 25, 2013)

a couple I knew back in 2000 named their daughter Luthien Tinuviel. She would have recently turned 13. Wonder how she likes the name?
Unfortunately I lost touch with them a number of years ago, otherwise I'd ask.


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Oct 27, 2013)

I had a neighbor named Eriol.


----------



## Sulimo (Nov 1, 2013)

My wife's cousin named her daughter Arwen.


----------



## Mouth_Of_Sauron (Dec 8, 2013)

my best-friend's name is arwen (not an uncommon name) but her brother's name is eorl they pronounce as "earl". they also have a half-sister named morwen. their mother is, quite obviously, a very big fan. happily, they are too.

i hope one day to have a little beren myself


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 8, 2013)

Not exactly on the same level, but I was reading my daughter a picture book about a penguin named "Pip" which I thought was just coincidence until Pip went out to play with her (yes, Pip is a girl penguin) friend "Merry" and at the end of the book, her brother "Sam" hatched from his egg.


----------



## Mouth_Of_Sauron (Dec 8, 2013)

whats the book, strider?


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 8, 2013)

Mouth_Of_Sauron said:


> whats the book, strider?



"What's in the Egg, Little Pip?"

http://www.amazon.com/dp/1416942041/?tag=r-r-20

It's a "new baby is coming and older sibling is upset" book, nice but not exactly Tolkien themed besides the names.


----------



## Mouth_Of_Sauron (Dec 9, 2013)

just curious. this may make a nice xmas gift for my neice :*)


----------



## Eledhwen (Dec 9, 2013)

Sandeman is a common surname; but none of them are millers. Cotton is too. As for place names, I know a Bagendon and several Bucklands. Pippin is a type of apple, so may well have been a pet name for many a child. There are baby sites offering Tolkien names, so ask the same thing in a few years and you may have more luck. After all, the name Wendy was invented for Peter Pan.

One of my family names is Goldsborough. This is, of course, a corruption of Goldberry and I am in fact descended from the River Daughter :*p;*)


----------

